# imagination



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

I remember. Before I had DP, i was proud of being able to imagine a lot. 
i could easily imagine that i was elsewhere, for example when i was in classroom, i thought about lying on a beach. 
when people annoyed me, i thought about standing on a mountain. 
i could easily think that it was true, i could smell the nature, feel the temperature, notice sun or wind.
this was so relaxing.

today, i am full of fear and i cannot trust anymore the things which i see. 
maybe this world it is only in my fantasy? an illusion. i don't feel save, not comfortable. 
i feel not home in my body anymore and in combination with dizzyness, i feel detatched from myself.

i get sad when i remember, how imagination made me happy in the past. 
now it is frightening


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

You feel so alone and living in a desert in spite of the people around you.things don't feel the same as they used to.
Oh,God!!!


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

was that serious? 
it was just a thought. i mean, the forum here is called "The Daily Forum: How I Feel"  
did i do anything wrong?


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

No you didn't do anything wrong.
when i said oh GOD! I meant to say that i was feeling the same way you do.PEACE


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

okay, thank you. i thought you were iconical / cynical. :wink:

but do you know what i mean? when i try to figure some other place now, i get fear and i fancy being really there
finally i don't know what's true 
feel like only dreaming, and i always wait for waking up next moment.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh yes,i understand you quite well.that's why i said oh God,because i could relate on everything you said.
i would never be cinical with you.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

does anyone know this too? this overwhelming fantasies / imagination


----------



## AimlessH (Dec 14, 2009)

I can relate FoXS. This is what the bulk of my episodes are comprised of. 
My concearn that I will lost my grip on reality, and my fantasy will take over.
When I wake up from dreaming about the city I live in, I worry "what if the dream feels more real than my reality." I worry I will confuse my real life for my dreams, and won't be able to find my way back. When I am experiencing derealization this is what paralyses me. And keeps me indoors for weeks and months at a time. I can cope with my home feeling different, but the entire world is just too much.

I haven't been to my family's cottage in 5 years, because I dream of it more than I've seen it. I worry even if I'm not having an episode I will feel out of place, or it may even trigger an episode, just because I'm so anxious.

*sigh*

It's just as well, the mosquitos up at my camp are awful. LOL.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

oh this sounds sad, you have not seen your family for five years because you cannot leave the house? 
maybe, ?hm, how to say, _right_ because of this go out. because then you would feel the difference to your dreams
all in all, seems like we have an similar problem


----------



## AimlessH (Dec 14, 2009)

FoXS said:


> oh this sounds sad, you have not seen your family for five years because you cannot leave the house?


Ah, no, sorry you misunderstood.
I have not been to our CAMP in five years. I see my family every day. And I my last episode ended in the summer


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a problem with dream and imagination yoo.
My dreams are so real and I am so confused that it takes me a couple af hours to "clear my head" in the morning. I cant get out of the dream..
If I daydream I?m totally gone, and I dont know how long ive been gone or what I have been doing in the mean time.
I cant explain it... its like having a song on the brain thats playing over and over.... just with dreams....

I dont know... it feels sick...

I am also affraid of loosing my self/sanity to a dream...


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

Teresa said:


> I have a problem with dream and imagination yoo.
> My dreams are so real and I am so confused that it takes me a couple af hours to "clear my head" in the morning. I cant get out of the dream..
> If I daydream I�m totally gone, and I dont know how long ive been gone or what I have been doing in the mean time.
> I cant explain it... its like having a song on the brain thats playing over and over.... just with dreams....
> ...


I know exactly what you mean...my mornings are bad when im in DP mode it's like my mind creates these all new places, people, and things for me to experience (after a night of substantial dreaming) ...but instead of enjoying it it annoys me because i want to start my REAL life..it takes like a few minutes to get adjusted but when i do im sort of fine but my god is it nerve wrecking -_- but iwe gotta keep pushing through eh?


----------

